# My Sons Black Cherry Pedal Car



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, I thought I should start a thread so can post my pictures in here instead of filling up the pedal car thread with project pics. The pedal car was painted by RO-Chucky , its black cherry in color with flake and patterns. After being painted it was gold leafed by Modern Arte and had interior done by Tinos Upholstery. Also it is currently being muraled by Aaron Gonzales, Aaron will mural out the front, back and sides, the theme will be girls but will also have money, dice, cards etc. No name for pedal car yet but am thinking to name it Playerz Club or Cherry Popper. Not sure yet. Also, Hotstuff is currently making a seat and display for it. The next step will be custom parts from Krazy Kutting.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

looking good bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Tin-Tin said:


> looking good bro


 Thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

looking good bro very clean :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> looking good bro very clean :h5:


 Thanks Chop Top


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mural by Aaron Gonzales of Carlsbad, NM. I cant wait to see pedal car all muraled out. Murals are being done in black and white then will be candied over.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Decided to name it PLAYERZ CLUB. Also, Have a airbrushed sign being made for it , the sign will be a metal sign have pictures of girls and money and say Playerz Club on top. Aaron Gonzales will be making the sign also.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

have naked bitches with their love muffins spead out


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The signboard will be kinda like the one in pic but matching the pedal car and will say Playerz Club across the top.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Badass homie....u got any info on the guy that did the murals? Pm me bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Badass homie....u got any info on the guy that did the murals? Pm me bro


 Thanks man, the guy that's doing the murals is named Aaron Gonzales, hes from Carlsbad NM but you can find him on facebook.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sketch for the other side


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah shit. Coming along nice, one of my projects will be on It's way to him as yours is finished.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> Ah shit. Coming along nice, one of my projects will be on It's way to him as yours is finished.


 Cool man hes really talented and reasonably priced. He making me a airbrushed signboard also, your Hellboy signboard is what gave me the idea.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Cool man hes really talented and reasonably priced. He making me a airbrushed signboard also, your Hellboy signboard is what gave me the idea.


I been watching his work on fb for about a year now, talked to him back in August, just never had the means to get it done at the time. I literally had just messaged him the same day you posted pics.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Second piece started by Aaron Gonzales, not finished yet this is just a progress pic. I cant wait to see it done. Also, Hotstuff will soon be done with the seat and display. Once murals are finished next step will be custom parts from Krazy Kutting.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

wow that's gorgeous....can you please tell m about the paint? is that black base with a flake? I have a black regal looking to add on to the paint??? can you pm me with the steps....thank you


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

bodyman1979 said:


> wow that's gorgeous....can you please tell m about the paint? is that black base with a flake? I have a black regal looking to add on to the paint??? can you pm me with the steps....thank you


 Thanks man, I didn't paint it. RO-Chucky did the paint.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

bodyman1979 said:


> wow that's gorgeous....can you please tell m about the paint? is that black base with a flake? I have a black regal looking to add on to the paint??? can you pm me with the steps....thank you


Galaxy grey base, kandy brandywine topper, orion silver patterns


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice murals


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice murals


 Thanks man, Aaron is getting down on them.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Second piece is now done, it looks sick, Aaron got down on it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Need some opinions. Do yall think chrome, all gold or 2-toned custom parts will look best on this build. Planning to have custom wheels, bumpers, pedal bars, pedals, steering wheel, side view mirrors, windshield made. So far Im leaning towards 2-toned engraved parts but want some opinions.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Chrome have all the bolts and such gold. The chrome will pull your eyes to the body the gold will accent the pieces without over powering the detils.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> Chrome have all the bolts and such gold. The chrome will pull your eyes to the body the gold will accent the pieces without over powering the detils.


 That's a great idea, ill look into it. I really like the 2-0toned engraved work that Krazy Kutting did on the Dora pedal car, I haven't seen the whole car though, just pics of parts. below is pic of the bumper.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I think two tone would look much better! Since it goes really well with the color of the body....or even all gold old skool


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Pm ur number bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> I think two tone would look much better! Since it goes really well with the color of the body....or even all gold old skool


 I agree man. My sons Playerz Club pedal car now will have all 2-toned engraved parts, just ordered wheels, bumpers, windshield, pedal bars, pedals, side views, steering wheel, hood ornament from Krazy Kutting.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Pm ur number bro


Who's?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> I agree man. My sons Playerz Club pedal car now will have all 2-toned engraved parts, just ordered wheels, bumpers, windshield, pedal bars, pedals, side views, steering wheel, hood ornament from Krazy Kutting.


Can't wait to see it all done bro...are u slamming it or keeping it stock?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> Can't wait to see it all done bro...are u slamming it or keeping it stock?


 Thanks man, im not sure yet as want to keep the underside real clean looking and keep it functional though I like the way they look slammed down. I know Hotstuff is making the display with a mirrored top so people can see the underneath.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres a sketch of the next mural for Playerz Club.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Heres a sketch of the next mural for Playerz Club.


Looking good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

EVIL91 said:


> Looking good


 Thanks man.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

A piece of metal that will be the future Playerz Club signboard. This will be airbrushed with girls etc.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron Gonzales has started another mural on Playerz Club.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello looking for opinions about my sons Playerz Club pedal car. The sides wll be muraled out and the back will get a small mural inside the gold leafing. What should I do with the hood? Should I have a mural put on it or leave it as it so ppl can see the paint work? Any opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Decided going to do sides under gold leafing, the back inside gold leafing and the lights and grill. leave the hood alone so people can still see the patterns that Ro-Chucky did. Going to get more striping and leafing done once pedal cars back in az.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Another update pic of mural


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sketch for rest of side mural. Plan is to mural out everything under the gold leafing on the sides and inside gold leafing on back then candy over it. The hood will not be airbrushed and more leafing and striping will be added when it arrives back in Az.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Once murals on this side are done other side and back are next. On other side theme will remain the same, some things that may be there are bottles, girl, poker chips etc. just stuff that goes along with the name PLAYERZ CLUB. Hotstuff should be done with seat and display soonb, I have idea to use poker cards and chips in display, would be sick to have custom chips made that say PLAYERZ CLUB on them, probally no one would notice but if they did would be a cool little detail.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

More progress pics of airbrushing.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Another update pic


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ needs more titties showing to win first^^


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Another mural progress pic.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I like this pic. One side almost done, once its done time for other side and inside the gold leafing on back. once that's done Aaron will do the lights and candy over the murals in red. Then pedal car will be shipped back to Az where itll receive more gold leafing and striping by Modern Arte before being cleared and buffed.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres the designs that Roy from Krazy Kutting came up with for the wheels and steering wheel, cant wait to see them all engraved and 2-toned.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The Mirrors


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

What should I do to these parts? Chrome them , 2-Tone engrave them or leave them black? not the wheels or pedal bars but just the axles, bracket and etc. Probally will leave them black until after the march show but after that I want to do something with them and add some audio.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Chrome everything bro! Ur going all out now


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> Chrome everything bro! Ur going all out now


 That's what I was thinking also, but may 2-tone engrave them so they'll match the other parts.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ended up deciding to go 2tone engraved on the axles and stuff. Got prices for chrome, gold and 2tone engraved and 2tone engraved wasn't much higher than gold so I went that route.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Ended up deciding to go 2tone engraved on the axles and stuff. Got prices for chrome, gold and 2tone engraved and 2tone engraved wasn't much higher than gold so I went that route.


:h5:


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

This thing is going to kill the competition bro! So dope 
Keep on posting updates man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5:


 thanks mr choptop.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chrismiller said:


> This thing is going to kill the competition bro! So dope
> Keep on posting updates man


 thanks man I'll keep updating the thread, should have some mural updates soon


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Krazy Kutting started cutting the parts, they aren't yet engraved or 2-toned etc but Id post the pics anyway. If anyone needs custom parts made hit up Krazy Kutting, they do some sick work.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Might i suggest for the display well on the display besides the poker chips you have a Champaign bottle and two classes maybe have KK cut a couple playing card size squares and engrave them like $20,000 chips or something know what i mean basicaly have display props set up like a high end casino. Do display like a poker table i dunno just a thought. 
Or being all the girls all on the parts do your turn table support arm like a brass (stripper) pole


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> Might i suggest for the display well on the display besides the poker chips you have a Champaign bottle and two classes maybe have KK cut a couple playing card size squares and engrave them like $20,000 chips or something know what i mean basicaly have display props set up like a high end casino. Do display like a poker table i dunno just a thought.
> Or being all the girls all on the parts do your turn table support arm like a brass (stripper) pole


 Great ideas, I especially like the part where display top looks like a poker table. Hotstuff is currently making a display and seat for it, will not have a turntable though. I planned on using poker chips , poker cards etc as part of display.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

How close to Scottsdale az are you there is a Mortons steakhouse out there. They have high end liqours andsuch, maybe if you go down there you can talk to the GM. Or one of the other managers about saving a couple fancy bottles for you, let them know what your plans are for the pedal car display and such know what i mean.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

One side of murals done. Now for other side and back before it gets candied over in red candy. Murals by Aaron Gonzales.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> How close to Scottsdale az are you there is a Mortons steakhouse out there. They have high end liqours andsuch, maybe if you go down there you can talk to the GM. Or one of the other managers about saving a couple fancy bottles for you, let them know what your plans are for the pedal car display and such know what i mean.


 That's a great idea, I was planning on buying some empty bottles on ebay. I checked ebay and they sell empty bottles of expensive champagne for about 5-10 dollars per bottle.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rubene1987 (Feb 7, 2013)

car is looking bad ass justin keep us posted


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

rubene1987 said:


> car is looking bad ass justin keep us posted
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Thanks man, Ill keep updating the thread.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sketch for other side of Playerz Club pedal car. She will be holding a diamond chain that says Playerz Club


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Justin-Az said:


> Sketch for other side of Playerz Club pedal car. She will be holding a diamond chain that says Playerz Club


Nice! One of the sweetest peddle cars I seen


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chrismiller said:


> Nice! One of the sweetest peddle cars I seen


Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE: Well Playerz Club is being airbrushed, signboard will be made soon, hotstuff is making seat and display, Krazy Kutting is making the custom parts. Im looking forward to it all coming together. Next step is once its returned to AZ will get gold leafing and striping done before having it recleared.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

EVIL91 said:


> Looking good


 Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres the design for the bumpers and pedals.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> One side of murals done. Now for other side and back before it gets candied over in red candy. Murals by Aaron Gonzales.


I would just clear it like that alot of detail in the murals good work


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I would just clear it like that alot of detail in the murals good work


 Somebody on Facebook said same thing, I think it'll look good candied over though in a light red.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup it murals look really clean but it def needs candy


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> Yup it murals look really clean but it def needs candy


 I agree, I know Aaron is going to candy it, I think in a light red.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron started on the murals for the other side today.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update: The seat and display may be done this weekend, cant wait to see what hotstuff came up with for the designs. Ill post pics when I get them.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The bumpers


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Somebody on Facebook said same thing, I think it'll look good candied over though in a light red.


:yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks dope


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Another Mural Update:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Paint looking sick homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> Paint looking sick homie


 Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

looking good Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> looking good Justin


 Thanks issey, im hoping to finish it by march but not sure.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron sketched up the other side and it and back will be airbrushed soon then the murals will be candied over in a red candy paint. The side will have bottle , cards and poker chips put on it vand back will be airbrushed inside the tape.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Side Done: Next up will be the back before the murals get candied over in red.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Pedal Bars:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres the sketch for the Back, Aaron Gonzales is doing the murals.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron started on the back mural, its almost done except hes got to do the money then candy over the murals in a red candy.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron finished up the back mural, looks sick, pic below. now all that's left to do is red candy over the murals.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on Playerz Club: Aaron Gonzales has finished all the murals now will red candy over the murals. He also is making me 2 signboards, 1 for Playerz Club and 1 for Desert Rose. Once he sprays the candy itll be shipped back to AZ and get more leafing and striping before being cleared. Talked to Santi at Krazy Kutting today and all the engraving will be done next week then they only will need to do the 2-tone plating. I got the pedal bars today from Krazy Kutting, they look sick. Also, Hotstuff is still working on seat and display and says he only needs a few more days to finish up.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

All taped up and ready for the red candy


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DONE: Aaron sprayed the candy tonight and it looks sick, cant wait to get it back to AZ and get more leafing, striping and clear on it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Below is picture of display Hotstuff made, flash make it look purple but it actually maroon, burgundy and red.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Damn thats killing it. Looks great!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> Damn thats killing it. Looks great!


Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE ON PLAYERZ CLUB: Aaron Gonzales will be shipping the pedal car back to AZ this week, Im real happy with how the murals turned out. Hes still going to make the signboards but they'll be shipped separately. Hotstuff has finished the display and almost finished the seat, once seat is finished itll all be shipped to AZ. Krazy Kutting is almost done with the engraving so once that's done all they lack doing is the plating. Also, Once pedal car is back in AZ itll receive more leafing and striping before being cleared, Ill post pictures as I get them.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks real good bro bro, hope i can make it to az this year and see it. Looks like arron will be ready for my stuff soon haha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> Looks real good bro bro, hope i can make it to az this year and see it. Looks like arron will be ready for my stuff soon haha


 Thanks man. Im not sure if will be able to show it at the Arizona LRM show, saw someplace its already sold out for exhibitors, but if not Im going to try to take it to Vegas.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres the seat Hotstuff made for Playerz Club, I think it looks sick.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Need opinions on leafing and striping: Im planning on have more leafing and striping done when pedal car is back in az. My question is should I leave the gold leaf alone that separates the murals from the paint or make it wider. I know I want some gold leaf and scroll work on the hood of pedal car but am just unsure what to have done to rest.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The seat and display arrived from Hotstuff today via fedex, fedex didn't break a single mirror. Seat and display look sik in person, hard to tell in picture but its a dark burgundy and red.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Pedal car body arrived back from Aaron Gonzales today, he got down on the murals and is now making me 2 signboards. Very hard to get good pic even with flash but its coming together nicely. Tomorrow going to drop it off atr shop to be cleared etc.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Today got the pedal car dropped off at the shop where itll be cleared and etc.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The windshield for PLAYERZ CLUB


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

one half Playerz Club undies, hard to tell in pic but the undies are all engraved and 2-toned. Krazy kutting got down on them.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The signboard for Playerz Club will be started soon, Aaron's coming up with the sketch now. The them will be girls money etc. I'll post pics of it as I get them.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres a sketch for the Playerz Club signboard, the panel is black but will be candy red over it to give it a dark look. Itll also have money etc on it and say PLAYERZ CLUB.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

This is coming out great! Love seeing this come together.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, Plan is to have it done by the March 29TH LRM Supershow in Glendale az. Problem is getting into the show is proving difficult, I didn't pre-register because they listed a day of option, then it got sold out , now Ive found someone who will give me 2 spaces but read on facebook they aren't letting ppl switch etc.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sketch for the signboard lettering, the lettering matches the steering wheel lettering. Aaron Gonzales is doing the signboard in Carlsbad, NM.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing work by everyone!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Updates on Playerz Club progress etc: Is at bodyshop to be sanded, cleared, striped and recleared. Also Aaron Gonzales is still making the signboard and Krazy Kutting is plating all the parts. Im thinking about putting audio in it but not really sure how to go about it. Was thinking to have dash fiberglassed to hold a ipod and 2 little speakers. What I don't know is if the paint on the car can be matched on the dash.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Updates on Playerz Club progress etc: Is at bodyshop to be sanded, cleared, striped and recleared. Also Aaron Gonzales is still making the signboard and Krazy Kutting is plating all the parts. Im thinking about putting audio in it but not really sure how to go about it. Was thinking to have dash fiberglassed to hold a ipod and 2 little speakers. What I don't know is if the paint on the car can be matched on the dash.


maybe you should ask the guy who painted it..... :?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> maybe you should ask the guy who painted it..... :?


 Whats up Chucky, can you match the paint if I had high voltage audio fiberglass a dash?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Whats up Chucky, can you match the paint if I had high voltage audio fiberglass a dash?


high voltage auduo:thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Whats up Chucky, can you match the paint if I had high voltage audio fiberglass a dash?


no.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

yes i can, just get it done and ill match it and have alex stripe it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> yes i can, just get it done and ill match it and have alex stripe it


 Sounds cool, will do it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE ON PLAYERZ CLUB: Pedal car is still at shop to be cleared and striped. Aaron Gonzales is making the signboard and Krazy Kutting is 2-toning the parts.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

lookin good homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron Gonzales started on the show panel today, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Pedal car is cleared now, will get more candy and flake tomorrow then off to Alex (Modern Arte) for leafing and striping before being cleared again.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres a progress pic of the signboard for my sons PLAYERZ CLUB pedal car, its being made by Aaron Gonzales in Carlsbad, NM.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

More work on the signboard


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got the Playerz Club mirrors yesterday from Krazy Kutting.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE: Pedal car is now being striped by Modern Arte Alex, Krazy Kutting is plating the parts and Aaron Gonzales is airbrushing the sign board. Below is a progress pic of the signboard.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Another progress pic on signboard, Artwork by Aaron Gonzales


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on Playerz Club: Alex is still leafing and striping it when he gets done it will be recleared. Aaron Gonzales is still making the signboard and Krazy Kutting is waiting on the plating.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Progress on the signboard, Aaron Gonzales is making it in Carlsbad, NM.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT. Should have some new pics soon


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron worked on the signboard tonight, it looks sick. All that's left to do to it is write PLAYERZ CLUB on it and do the other side. Also, Krazy Kutting is shipping the parts Monday. Alex at Modern Arte is still doing the pinstriping before the final clear.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE ON PLAYERZ CLUB: Aaron is still making the signboard, Alex (Modern Arte) is almost done with the striping and Krazy Kutting will be shipping parts tomorrow. Once striping is done itll go to JC Collision for final clear. Hoping to have it finished soon so can start showing it. Ill post new pics as progress happens.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLAYERZ CLUB bumpers


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron finished another face on the PLAYERZ CLUB signboard, I think all that's left to do to signboard is something on other side of panel, write playerz club at top, candy and clear.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on PLAYERZ CLUB pedal car: The striping is done and its ready for final clear. Ill try to get some pics. Also, Aaron is still working on the signboard and Krazy Kutting is 2-toning the parts, still waiting on wheels, steering wheel and back chassis piece. It should all come together in may.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesomeness


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got these JLAUDIO 3.5" speakers, thinking to have a custom dash fiberglassed in to hold these and a ipod touch.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Got these JLAUDIO 3.5" speakers, thinking to have a custom dash fiberglassed in to hold these and a ipod touch.


:thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I just wonder if the ipod will power the speakers and rather it can be done with no batteries etc. Ive seen one here in phoenix that is powered by ipod but not sure the speaker size or brand hes using.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Speakers arrived today, got JLAudio 3.5" for PLAYERZ CLUB and Kicker 3.5" for DESERT ROSE. Now gotta get them fiberglassed in.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Playerz Club is done being striped, it's now at jc collision for final clear.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sketch for next mural on the Playerz Club signboard


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

A update on PLAYERZ CLUB, Below is picture of the steeringwheel and wheels, not yet 2-toned.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Further update on PLAYERZ CLUB signboard, Aaron Gonzales has started on another mural, this is pic of it so far.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

pc looks firm justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Playerz Club is now striped and cleared, looks sick in person but needs buffed before canb bring it home, will post more pics once I bring it home tomorrow.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron Gonzales put in more work on the PLAYERZ CLUB signboard


----------



## AlonsoMKS (May 9, 2012)

Looking gangster man. I really like wheels and steering wheel . Good work bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Still waiting on wheels, steering wheel, hood ornament, pedals and back axle, all are cut and engraved but currently being 2-tone plated. Also, Aaron Gonzales is currently making the signboard in Carlsbad, NM.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on Playerz Club pedal car: Aaron gonzales is close to finishing the signboard, Krazy Kutting is just waiting on the parts to be 2-toned. The next step will be getting the jlaudio speakers and ipod fiberglassed in.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

What does you're muralist charge per mural?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LIL_GRIM said:


> What does you're muralist charge per mural?


 He didnt charge by mural, he charged by the job and his rates where very reasonable. Im not sure if he gets on layitlow but you can contact him on facebook , his name is Aaron Gonzales.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks firm bro, you shooting for vegas this year?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Looks firm bro, you shooting for vegas this year?


 Thanks man , not sure about Vegas but planning to show it soon.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Pic of signboard that Aaron Gonzales is airbrushing for the pedal car.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks man , not sure about Vegas but planning to show it soon.


All good, we will see it soon or later.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on PLAYERZ CLUB: Heard from Krazy Kutting and the parts are done and will ship tomorow and Thursday so once they arrive ill be assembling the pedal car. Also, Aaron Gonzales is close to finishing the signboard. Once this stuff is done will get the stereo done and buy some gold posts and velvet ropes to surround display.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron got the words bon the signboard today, he going to add some cards and money, kandy it in red and clear it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got most the PLAYERZ CLUB parts from Krazy Kutting today, now just waiting on back axle so can put it all together.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron Gonzales, worked on the signboard again today, guy is great with a airbrush. All that's left to do to signboard is to put some money and poker chips on it, kandy it in red kandy and clear it. Below are some pics.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLAYERZ CLUB


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on PLAYERZ CLUB pedal car: I borrowed a back axle from another pedal car and put PLAYERZ CLUB together using it until my 2-toned engraved one arrives from Krazy Kutting. Krazy Kutting sent me all the parts last week except the back axle and the parts are sick in person. Also, Aaron Gonzales finished the signboard and it looks sick, he gonna clear it next. Once I get signboard and back axle next step is to get some gold posts and velvet ropes to go around the display, also going to add audio system and maybe headlights to it. I say maybe on the headlights as kinda hesitant to cut on the pedal car to put them on. ALSO, Will soon start another thread for my daughters DESERT ROSE pedal car as its going through a remake, currently its parts are being engraved and 2-toned in pink and chrome, hotstuff is making it a 8x8 display and have a turntable being made for it. Next step will be new paint, new murals, striping/leafing and a system.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks guys, yall really got down on the parts. Just started a thread for my daughters DESERT ROSE pedal car also. Will also keep updating this thread as updates happen.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Going to put headlights on PLAYERZ CLUB , already ordered the lights but gotta get them engraved and 2-toned before putting them on. Also, trying to figure out way to dress up the front grill area, have 2 ideas. one is to have the grill painted in the indentions and have a 2-tone engraved surround made. the other idea is to cut the grill out and have a custom grill made. Not sure which one but wish id have done it before the pedal car was painted etc.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Almost finished with Playerz Club, all that's left to do is dress up front with headlights and custom grill, maybe add a custom wheel trim to the wheels, add a stereo and get the brass poles and velvet ropes to surround display.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

just ordered the custom 2-toned engraved wheel trims, sending the headlights out tomorrow to be engraved and 2-toned. Next up will be having a 2-toned and engraved custom grill made. Then all thatll be left is the system and poles and ropes for display.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Picture my daughter took of PLAYERZ CLUB pedal car, the murals are hard to get pic of as they are kandy over and kinda like ghost into pedal car, they really pop out in the sun though. Anyway my daughter shined a flashlight on the pedal car for the pic to get the murals to show. Now I gotta figure out how to make them show at night show since first show I plan on showing it at will be held at night lol.


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Justin-Az said:


> Picture my daughter took of PLAYERZ CLUB pedal car, the murals are hard to get pic of as they are kandy over and kinda like ghost into pedal car, they really pop out in the sun though. Anyway my daughter shined a flashlight on the pedal car for the pic to get the murals to show. Now I gotta figure out how to make them show at night show since first show I plan on showing it at will be held at night lol.


Put strips of l.e.ds around the display


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

bluedreamz said:


> Put strips of l.e.ds around the display


Good idea I've been looking at led strips powered by as batteries, may order some red ones


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Justin-Az said:


> Good idea I've been looking at led strips powered by as batteries, may order some red ones


The red ones would look nice with it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

just ordered led lights to try out, the ones I ordered look kinda cool as you can remotely choose between like 20 colors etc.


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Justin-Az said:


> just ordered led lights to try out, the ones I ordered look kinda cool as you can remotely choose between like 20 colors etc.


Nice where did you order them from I need some from my trike


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

bluedreamz said:


> Nice where did you order them from I need some from my trike


 I ordered them from a site called Colorado hula hoops, the kit was like 45 but seems cool as can change like 20 colors , has remote, as battery pack etc


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ordered a two-tone engraved plaque for Playerz Club. Decided to start my own little club.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLAYERZ CLUB UPDATE: Hoping to show Playerz Club in August, am waiting on back axle, headlights, wheel trims, plaque and signboard.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is the wheel trim design, final product will be engraved and 2 toned. I think itll look sick.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Updates on PLAYERZ CLUB: I got the led lights but place forgot to send me a adapter so they are sending one Monday. Also waiting on rear axle, headlights, wheel trim and plaque to be engraved, two-toned plated etc. I still need to order a custom front bumper bracket.


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Justin-Az said:


> Updates on PLAYERZ CLUB: I got the led lights but place forgot to send me a adapter so they are sending one Monday. Also waiting on rear axle, headlights, wheel trim and plaque to be engraved, two-toned plated etc. I still need to order a custom front bumper bracket.


Going to get 1st place at every show for sure


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on Playerz Club- still waiting on Aaron to clear and ship the signboard. Also waiting on few parts such as back axle , wheel trims and plaque.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good u going 2 Fresno show??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

EVIL91 said:


> Looking good u going 2 Fresno show??


 will not be in Fresno , going to try to be in Vegas but not sure.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got the 2-toned engraved back axle today from Krazy Kutting, now waiting on wheel trims, headlights and plaque. The axle looks sick though


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron Gonzales finished clearing the signboard and will ship it next week, it looks sick.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Took my sons Playerz Club pedal car to its first show today, won 1st place and best of show


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The pedal car is almost done. Im waiting on the sign, headlights, wheel trims and the plaque. All that's left to order is a custom bumper bracket and then some minor details like gold acorn nuts for axles and steering wheel. Also, I want to do some stuff to better display it, like brass posts with velvet ropes etc.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got the sign today, now just waiting on the headlights, wheel trims and plaque


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

panel arrived today needs buffing but looks better in person than in pics


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

got the PLAYERZ CLUB wheel trims today, they look good in person.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Put some chrome headlights on Playerz Club, they are only temp until the 2tone engraved ones are finished


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Playerz Club won best of show today at Desert Kings and Queens lowrider show, below are some pics.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just ordered 2tone engraved knockoffs and bumper bracket for Playerz Club. Still waiting on 2tone engraved headlights and plaque. Will be nice when it all comes together, next gotta figure out something to do to grill area and it be done.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got the plaque , now waiting on headlights, knockoffs and bumper bracket, once I have those all I plan to do is update the display some.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Pimp shit! Wish I had a pedal car as a kid, closest thing I had was a battery powered green ATV that was stuck in the turtle(slow) and never would go to the pinchi rabbit (fast)...lol 
One thing I'd love to do is find an old pedal car to match my 56, that was a popular year that they made the "Junior Star chiefs". Haven't investigated much into it though, but they look interesting. I'm amazed at all the customizing you can do on something as simple as a pedal car, it's incredible.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The design for new playerz club bracket, finished product will be engraved and 2-toned. Designed and being made by Krazy Kutting


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Almost done. Waiting on custom bumper bracket, knockoffs and 2 tone engraved headlights


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's the bumper bracket


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Bumper bracket was hard to get on but got it on and it looks good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Headlights now done


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLAYERZ CLUB is almost complete just waiting on headlights and grill part to be completed


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on Playerz Club: just waiting on the grill trim and it'll be complete


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THAT COLOR AND PEDAL CAR IS BAD ASS!!!:thumbsup:


----------

